# New to forum intro



## Eva4 (Jan 7, 2021)

Hello my name is Eva i found a orphan kitten in my barn completely lifeless at two half weeks bottle fed her know Angel is 9 weeks and finally healthy. I am looking into adopting this boy 4 month old. He has enlarged not painful lymphnodes he is neutered and first set of vaccines. I really dont want to buy a sick kitten any advice on this would be good. Black kitten is the one i want to adopt i will name Miko. Gray and white kitten is Angel. Any thoughts on breed or mix. I was thinking siamese.


----------



## maria2 (Jan 7, 2021)

I think Angel is a Birman cat


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Angel is lynx point. Either Siamese or Siamese mix. She is very cute! The black one looks like he is losing hair on his stomach, and on his arm. Has he been to the vet?


----------



## Eva4 (Jan 7, 2021)

Birman cat? There were two different siamese cross feral cats around thinking one must have been the mother both disapered. Angels brother i found good home for he looked like a grey taby


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

They are differently a mix. Birmans are longhaired.


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

They are both adorable. Has your vet given you a diagnosis of the enlarged lymph nodes? Have you been to the vet?


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

@Eva4 hasn't adopted the black kitten yet, so she hasn't taken him to the vet. I'm wondering if the people that he's staying with have taken him. @Eva4, if I were you, I'd make sure the vet has seen him, and says he's healthy before adopting him. In the first picture of him, it looks like he's losing fur on his stomach.


----------



## Eva4 (Jan 7, 2021)

The black kitten was neutered had one testicle inside was shaved on tummy and his arms.


----------



## Eva4 (Jan 7, 2021)

The black kitten is with foster mom which works for humane society i find out tommorow what vet has to say. They dont do bloodwork unless they have real cause for concern. He has enlarged lymph node on neck and groin. His neck had this when they found him. They dont apear to be painful they say. My concern is a underlying problem. He has his first vaccines. If i choose to get him tommorow i take him next week to my vet for second vaccines aswell as Angel. I have a young dog with stage one renal. Last thing i need is another unhealthy pet. Im going to have to listen to what foster mom tells me vet says then ask my vet his opinion before deciding. My heart wants him been a 2 week up and down with this kitten i already got accepted second day of filling paper work. Hoping for the best.


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

Your doing everything you can. Thanks for your dedication. I hope it’s just a bacterial or virus infection which they should be able to treat. Wishing for a good outcome.

Larry


----------



## Eva4 (Jan 7, 2021)

So far the vet has checked him twice and said he seems healthy and putting on weight. He was very thin stray. My fear is they say hese healthy adopt him know. They already tod me if i dont want him theres lots of other kittens breaks my heart. I wish they would just do the bloodwork


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Eva4 said:


> The black kitten was neutered had one testicle inside was shaved on tummy and his arms.


Oh, okay.


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

Eva4, I really think Miko belongs to be with you. I would take a chance on him.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Is there something the vet can do to treat his enlarged lymph nodes? Is it dangerous? I understand why you don't want to adopt on unhealthy kitten. I've been there. @lcordaro is right. You may have to take a chance. I wish you all the best!


----------



## Eva4 (Jan 7, 2021)

I am adopting miko wed. His lymph node on neck is from teething. His lymph node enlarged on groin is from trauma due to neuter. Hiperplasia. Angel gets special kitty dry available all the time and wet special kitty morning and night. Miko only gets purina kitten chow dry. What food would you recommend i feed them both? Looking for better quality but not extremely expensive.


----------



## MistWolf (Mar 30, 2005)

We feed our cat Sheba brand wet food, supplemented with what we call "Lizards & Gizzards". "Lizards & Gizards" is stuff like liver, gizzards, hearts- all raw. Where we live, "Lizards & Gizzards" can be bought at the local grocery store for less than $1.50 a pound. In general, we give our cat a serving of Sheba with a rough equivalent of Lizards & Gizzards. Sometimes it's just Sheba. Sometimes it's just Lizards & Gizzards. We vary her food. We feed her small portions four times a day.

She's an active, happy cat with bright eyes and amazingly soft fur. She's still young, about a year old.


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello Eva4
When I joined this forum I spent a lot of time doing research and reading about feline nutritional needs on this forum. I would hope you would do the same. It’s going to take some time to find the right brand and type of food they will like. Most importantly you will find out that wet canned food is recommended vs dry. Please read the following article that a lot of us here have reviewed. It has a lot of great information. 





__





Feeding Your Cat: Know the Basics of Feline Nutrition – Common Sense. Healthy Cats.


A veterinarian explains the basics on properly feed cats which are strict carnivores, and the link between a poor quality diet and common diseases.




catinfo.org


----------



## Eva4 (Jan 7, 2021)

I unfortunately can not do raw in my home with my cats or dog. I have a two year old daughter. I cant take a chance. I live in Canada Ontario. Looking for a dry and can food brand that is affordable and better quality then cat chow


----------



## Eva4 (Jan 7, 2021)

I read the full website. There is a lot of contrivursy over wet and dry. I will always have dry available but give wet morning and night. Im looking into the petkind tripett dry cat food. Very good quality.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Eva4 said:


> I am adopting miko wed. His lymph node on neck is from teething. His lymph node enlarged on groin is from trauma due to neuter. Hiperplasia. Angel gets special kitty dry available all the time and wet special kitty morning and night. Miko only gets purina kitten chow dry. What food would you recommend i feed them both? Looking for better quality but not extremely expensive.


I'm trying to find mine a different cat food. I have three, so I can't afford six cans of wet food a day. I'm trying Special Kitty Natural dry cat food, because it was the only thing I could find at the store that didn't have artificial colors in it. Something without gluten is best, as well as anything artificial.


----------



## Eva4 (Jan 7, 2021)

Feeding a quality grain free kibble and wet morning and night. Iv never owned a fat cat. I guess its what works for the individual animal. Im just looking for a quality brand that i can afford. Aslong as my cats are hetting enough water intake i am not concerned. I use to feed my dogs raw and its great however with a child cats like themselves as you know. Samonella from child petting or off ground is very likely. I like my house clean wash floors daily but i personally will not take a chance with my child. I am not rich by any means so a straight canned diet is out of the question but a mix of dry and wet daily for my kittens is what i can do know i just need to find a food that works for my kitties.


----------



## Eva4 (Jan 7, 2021)

Just thought i would share incase someone else out there is looking for a reasonable price cat food. I am buying Performatrin naturals kitten dry and wet food. 21.99 5 ib bag. It is pet values brand. Much better ingredients then any grocery store food. Grain free.


----------

